# New Planer Stand - a one-day quickie.



## Robo_Pi (Apr 30, 2019)

Selected old crappy rough-cut 2x4's from lumber stack:




Cut to rough dimensions on the old outdoor Rad Saw:




Planed down to make it look like new wood. 




Newly planed pieces ready for sizing:




Cut to size on the Rad Saw:




Routed with corner round-over bit to make it look and feel refined.   




Glued it and screwed it.   New stand versus old stand.




Finished project:




Still need to stain it.  Will use redwood deck stain.  

I would also like to add some wheels and handles so I can move it around more easily.   That project will be for another day.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice work


----------

